# Solved: Header not included in mail merge



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Have a Word 2003 document that has an image for its' header and footer. Have setup the merge fields, formated the document and, all is well until . . .

When I merge to new document(s), the header and footer are not there.

I have checked the option to include background images and colors, but still, no header.

What am I missing (besides my header and footer) 

Thanks,

DG


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

When you merge to a new document, that is just what it is - a new document. 
Headers and footers reside with a specific document. What happens in a mailmerge is you transfer a series of docs to one document - headers/footers are not part of the data transferred. Neither would comments, tracking notes, etc. be in the new document.


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

My solution, after you pushed me in the right direction was to create a new document template which included the Header and footer, then added it to Word (Tools --> Templates and Add-Ins --> Add --> MyTemplate.dot

Now I merge to file (so they can verify it all worked - duh!  ) and the document has the header placed correctly every third page. Yea!

I don't hafta work late tonight, :up:
I don't hafta work late tonight, :up:


Sorry, bit childish 



Not enough C8H10N4O2 today means I need some C9H8O4 now.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

1. Bravo!
2. I love your final line there!!!
3. I should have said this before - welcome to the Forum!!!
4. Please use the Thread Tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as Solved.
See you around!!!


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

Done and Thank you.


----------

